# Wooden Hand Planes



## SCOTSMAN

I bough a number of German hand planes on German ebay last year. I have not sorted them out yet but they are very nice.Have fun.Alistair


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Kent
What more could you want a good woman and she buys you cool tools to boot. You better crank it up a notch next year. Good review and fine planes.


----------



## grimt

I also have the HNT Gordon Shoulder plane and find it a pleasure to use. I'm currently trying to decide what kind of trying plane to buy. Until I read your post my options were:
1) Buy and fettle an old Stanley #7 or #8
2) Fork out $500+ NZD on a Veritas Bevel up Jointer

Your review reminded me that HNT Gordon make fine planes so thanks for adding yet another variable to my quandry.

Thanks for your review.

gt


----------



## Splinterman

Hey Kent,
Great review…..but…..I hear that you are taking your lovely Lady out to dinner this week-end….Yes.!!!!!


----------

